# *tap, tap* Anybody home?



## GnomeWorks (Oct 19, 2004)

Anybody else around?

EN World seemed to have been down yesterday, and I think it woke up a few minutes ago...

It was a bit sluggish at first, but it's picked up speed.  I think it's back to normal...


----------



## Xath (Oct 19, 2004)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

It's back!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 19, 2004)

If anybody's got any idea what happened - or if it'll happen again - please explain...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like Morrus payed the ransome...EN World is back!!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 19, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Looks like Morrus payed the ransome...EN World is back!!






Figures you'd be one of the first ones back, Crothian...


----------



## Halivar (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL! I was such a doubting Thomas.

"Figures... I become a Community Supporter, and two days later the site shuts its doors. Sheesh!"


----------



## Wormwood (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad to have you back ENWorld!

[fingers crossed]


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Figures you'd be one of the first ones back, Crothian...




You're assuming I left.....


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 19, 2004)

Dead motherboard, from what I read.

It's October again....time to take up a collection for a server cluster?  I don't want to go through withdrawal again.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 19, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You're assuming I left.....




Nice.


----------



## Len (Oct 19, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You're assuming I left.....



Right. What happened is that Crothian was posting so fast that no-one else could get through.


----------



## cybertalus (Oct 19, 2004)

Funny how I don't appreciate things until they're not around.

Welcome back EN World.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 19, 2004)

PCat said the motherboard died over on Monte Cook's board...ahh, good to be back


----------



## cleavthorn (Oct 19, 2004)

Must...read...new...info!


 Good to see EN World back up.


----------



## Particle_Man (Oct 19, 2004)

Yay!


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 19, 2004)

Details here!

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1809893#post1809893

And I'll slide this into Meta.


----------



## Samothdm (Oct 19, 2004)

Len said:
			
		

> Right. What happened is that Crothian was posting so fast that no-one else could get through.




Here's how good Crothian is - I went over to RPG.net and posted in their forums as to what happened to ENWorld.  Crothian answered my post over there in less than 3 minutes.  The guy's insane!  (In a good way).


----------



## Xythlord (Oct 19, 2004)

YAAAAAAYYYY!!!!!

My Precious is back!......but really folks it did feel like it was several days before while it was down (While I know that it wasn't, it still felt that way).

Xyth


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2004)

Samothdm said:
			
		

> The guy's insane!  (In a good way).




That's what my doctor's tell me.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 19, 2004)

Anyone else notice the site's running FASTER now, too?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 19, 2004)

It's great to be back!  We all owe thanks to Adlon (of Mortality.net), the staff of Cyberstreet, Thomas Heretic, and, of course, Piratecat who made all the phone calls and kept those on Nothingland, RPG.net, Monte's boards and other places informed.  Thanks, guys!


----------



## BSF (Oct 19, 2004)

I am guessing that they completely re-indexed the database in the process.  One of those things that is server intensive and since it was down and in need of repair anyway, it would make sense to re-index.  It might have been necessary for all I know.    But a reindex would probably help speed a lot of things up for a little while.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, also remember that not everyone realises we're back yet.  Wait until tomorrow lunchtime before evaluating the speed.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 19, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Well, also remember that not everyone realises we're back yet.  Wait until tomorrow lunchtime before evaluating the speed.



 True, but there's about the same amount of people now(according to that neat little counter) that are usually on in the afternoons when the boards are slow for me


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 19, 2004)

We are back, but not at full strength, the menu opitions like to change lettering, invoke the bold feature and so forth...are like window dressing, looks good, but can't touch.

And yes PC is the cat!!!

Now excuse me, I must go to WOTC and announce the return of EnWorld....hehehe


----------



## BSF (Oct 19, 2004)

I was noticing that the boards are faster for me right now than they usually are when I am cruising the boards at the midnight hour (MST) with fewer folks on.  

The true test will be as the normal workday moves across the globe though.  I am still glad to have EN World back.


----------



## BSF (Oct 19, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> We are back, but not at full strength, the menu opitions like to change lettering, invoke the bold feature and so forth...are like window dressing, looks good, but can't touch.
> 
> And yes PC is the cat!!!
> 
> Now excuse me, I must go to WOTC and announce the return of EnWorld....hehehe




Huh - yeah the menu options are non-functional.  I hadn't noticed since I often just type the vbcode.  Especially in long posts that I do offline first and then copy/paste into a post.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 19, 2004)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Huh - yeah the menu options are non-functional. I hadn't noticed since I often just type the vbcode. Especially in long posts that I do offline first and then copy/paste into a post.



Hmmm... that's not good!


----------



## Henry (Oct 19, 2004)

> Morrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... that's not good!




Which menu options, BSF? All the drop-downs I'm testing seem to be working now (10-19-04, 8:10 E.D.T.)


----------



## Morrus (Oct 19, 2004)

The post-formatting buttons, Henry.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 19, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> The post-formatting buttons, Henry.



 Yep, they're not quite working. Trying the smiley drop-down menu, it tells me I need to edit my Mozilla config file to get it to working. *Bolding *works, but Firefox tells me the command is invalid or not implemented. Same for _italic _and underline. Also, I believe the reply box in Electric Blue had a different background. It's a bit hard to make out the buttons this way. Quick test - the replybox problem seems to be in all styles...

 Edit - added screenshot.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 19, 2004)

Cool...they are back working, which means I can work my mojo again, Morrus...thanks for the update on the news pieces, me had a test to sleep on...which I passed. 

And oh, there is a great lag going on....like a 20 to 30 second delay.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 20, 2004)

Awwww...man, Henry, oh...Mr. Henry...the menu selection went to asleep again.

On 10.20.04, around approximately 2:07 a.m. (E.S.T)


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 25, 2004)

Hmm, the problem seems to be back again. I'm on Mozilla 0.9.2, if that helps.

 Edit - a quick test shows the problem also affects Internet Explorer...?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, it is still down, now....now the lag is getting bad, I know, the server has a limited amount of bandwidth , for user's use.

Must have patience...and keep the faith


----------

